# Does pear juice make a cider quit at a higher FG?



## New_guy (23/8/13)

I did a 100% apple juice cider went all the way to 1.000
Next batch - 9 liters nudie apple juice n 4.1 liters pear juice 
Only went down to 1.018


----------



## slcmorro (23/8/13)

Nudie apple juice? You must be rich!


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

Pear juice has some sugar yeast won't ferment. Apples don't. I'd be surpised at 1018 though. Get some nutrient in there and warm it up a tad.


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

Slc -I'm on a shit income and I've made 25 L of cider from preshafruit before. Just buy a few bottles a week till I have enough.
Makes a difference


----------



## slcmorro (23/8/13)

High quality ingredients lend to a high quality product. Makes sense.


----------



## Silver (23/8/13)

I use 850ml pear juice in 10 ltr batch and it goes all the way down to 1000.


----------



## Airgead (24/8/13)

Pears contain a sugar called sorbitol which is unfermentable. The amount varies a lot between varieties. Some ferment as dry as apples, some stay very sweet.

1.018 is believable with 4l of pear in the mix. Its high but I have seen them finish that high with a lot of pear.

I find that 10% pear is enough to take the edge off the dryness for the missus. Any more and we find it a bit cloying but we like a dry cider.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Silver (24/8/13)

I must like it like your missus, the cider that is! What does your FG come to when you have 10% pear juice? I do notice the edge taken off and find it very easy drinking. I am not a devout cider drinker but am enjoying the dabble.


----------



## Bizier (24/8/13)

Silver said:


> I must like it like your missus


Gold.


----------



## Airgead (24/8/13)

Silver said:


> I must like it like your missus,


Sorry... but that's something you are never going to experience. Unless you're cute and have nice tits.

1% ends somewhere between 1.005 and 1.008 if fermented together with the apple. Varies a bit. I usually brew the pear separately and blend it in to taste.

I planted a pear tree (actually 2 because they aren't self fertile) last year so I could get some consistency. In a few years when its producing I should be able to work put a recipe.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## New_guy (25/8/13)

slcmorro said:


> Nudie apple juice? You must be rich!


I put a post in here a while back - you can buy the juice from nudie direct and have it delivered as long as you buy $50 worth of juice but the price drops a fair bit - just call em up - look up there website


----------



## New_guy (25/8/13)

Airgead said:


> Pears contain a sugar called sorbitol which is unfermentable. The amount varies a lot between varieties. Some ferment as dry as apples, some stay very sweet.
> 
> 1.018 is believable with 4l of pear in the mix. Its high but I have seen them finish that high with a lot of pear.
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave - it was the pear juice in the 850ml tins at the supermarket. 
The samples I have tried when measuring the SG were quite dry by the time it hit 1.025.
I dont like sweet drinks myself and as this is only 4.5ish % everyone is happy


----------

